# Smoked Salmon Dip For The Game.



## gator56 (Feb 4, 2012)

Here are my two filets of Salmon before they go in the smoker....














More to come later!


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 4, 2012)

I like the spices...did you use any cure or just season it?


----------



## gator56 (Feb 4, 2012)

Just seasoned it.  I'll mix it with some mayo, sour cream, worcestershire sauce, and this time I am mixing in a touch of cream cheese and some horseradish. (the last two is something new I am trying!)


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 4, 2012)

looks good so far.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 4, 2012)

You can't beat a good salmon spread.


----------



## sprky (Feb 4, 2012)

Sounds good to me


----------



## gator56 (Feb 5, 2012)

Fresh out of the smoker...







Picked, mixed, and into the fridge over night...


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 5, 2012)

It looks good from here . can you share with what Ingredients did you mix the salmon


----------



## gator56 (Feb 5, 2012)

I did about 4 oz. of Cream Cheese, about 16 oz. of Mayo, A tablespoon of Horseradish, 5 or 6 dashes or worcestershire sauce, white pepper(to taste). I normally use sour cream but tried Cream cheese instead this time.... that's my new recipe from here out!  As you can tell I don't really measure anything I just go with my gut.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks great! We love smoked salmon dip around here!


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 6, 2012)

Gator56 said:


> I did about 4 oz. of Cream Cheese, about 16 oz. of Mayo, A tablespoon of Horseradish, 5 or 6 dashes or worcestershire sauce, white pepper(to taste). I normally use sour cream but tried Cream cheese instead this time.... that's my new recipe from here out!  As you can tell I don't really measure anything I just go with my gut.




That looks and sounds fantastic. Thanks for the ingredients and I'll definitely have to give this a try since I have 7 lbs of salmon in the freezer!


----------

